# Internship opportunity



## assicaroline@yahoo.fr (Jun 9, 2021)

Good morning,

I just passed the CPC exam and I am looking for an internship opportunity for me to put in practice what I have learned and also learn from others.
Thank you for contacting me if there is an opening,

Caroline


----------



## Mrsrpc (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi Carline, I know this post is old, but wanted to see if you'd gotten an internship, or perhaps even a job. Please update.


----------

